# Angeln in Weißrussland, nähe Minsk



## mike_w (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
habe in diesem Sommer evtl. die Möglichkeit, nach Weißrussland 60km nordöstlich von Minsk zu kommen.
Kennt einer von euch die dortigen Bedingungen und Fischbestände?
Wo erhält man Angelscheine und welche Fischarten kommen dort vor?
Als Welsangler bin ich auch an die Welsbestände interessiert, finde im Netz aber erstaunlich wenig.
Gruß,
Mike


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Weißrussland, nähe Minsk*

Wen das immer noch nach UDSSR Standards geregelt ist, gibt es keine Fischereischeine, jeder Darf mit Handangeln fischen, bei Netzen braucht man aber eine Erlaubniss.

Hier ist sehr viel drin:

http://ribak.by/ Beachte die Fangeinschränkungen unter Красная Книга dan wird Dir keiner auf den Keks gehen.

Ich werde es nicht für Dich übersetzen


----------



## Dart (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Weißrussland, nähe Minsk*

Eigene Erfahrungen habe ich leider nicht, aber google mal nach "Fishing Minsk" oder "Fishing Belarus", da kommt ne Flut an Infos.


----------



## daci7 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Weißrussland, nähe Minsk*

ich hab auch nur erfahrungen aus russland, da brauchte man als ich da war keine karte kaufen.
aber wir sind in den 4-5 wochen angeln eh niemandem begegnet der hätte kontrollieren können :g

gefangen haben wir alles (bis auf zander und wels) und zwar in großen mengen und großen exemplaren :vik:
hecht, lachs, barsch, forelle, saibling und äsche größtenteils. 
aber wie gesagt, wir waren in ner anderen ecke unterwegs ....

für zander war die wasserqualität zu gut und auf wels ham wir nicht speziell geangelt ...

ich wünsch dir auf jeden fall viel spaß!
bis denn, denn


----------



## mike_w (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Weißrussland, nähe Minsk*

Bin zum ersten Mal in Weißrussland gewesen und habe zwei Nachmittage in der Berisina gefischt. Die Natur ist grandios, die Fischbestände nicht ganz so.
Die Einheimischen fingen max. fingerlange Weißfische, die alle zum Essen verwertet wurden. Die Fische verschwanden alle lebendig in Tüten.

Über Bekannte bekamen wir dann als "Gastgeschenk" ein Ergebnis einer illegalen Netzfischerei. Eine 5l Tüte 3/4 voll mit Fisch. Inhalt: 4 Aalquappen bis 17cm, 3 Hechte bis 30cm, zwei Rotaugen von 15cm und einen Brassen von 17cm. 

Naja, andere Länder, andere Gebräuche und Ansichten. Es ist nur schade, dass so tolle naturbelassene Gewässer in relativ menschenleeren Gegenden so ausgeplündert werden. (Aussage der einheimischen Angler.)


----------



## Gondoschir (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Weißrussland, nähe Minsk*

Da war ich letzten Monat in der Ukraine wohl erfolgreicher... 

http://www.starlackierer.de/0710/ua2.htm


----------

